# Hold'Em & Hit'Em Crawfish Boil!



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

It is that time of year again for our annual crawfish boil raising funds for youth & education!

Please go to WWW.HHClub.org to download any of the forms.

26th Annual Crawfish Boil & Fun Run - May 14, 2016

Whether you like to eat mud bugs, ride a Harley, or socialize with great friends our crawfish boil and fun run will truly be a great time.

Doors open at 2:00 pm and we will start serving at 3:30 pm. We will have 5,500 lbs of Crawfish with potatoes & corn and boudin, sausage, and chicken for those who don't eat crawfish. All you can eat or until it's gone for just $25.00. Soft drinks and adult beverages will be sold onsite

History

The original HHC Crawfish Boil started in 1980 when several members decided to do a crawfish boil. Stories say they cooked approximately 100 lbs. That event was held in the Southwest corner of the Astrodome parking lot on a Saturday during the rodeo.

In 1990, Mr. â€œBill" Gault approached Thomas Holt in the main club and said he wanted to host the crawfish boil for the Hold'em & Hit'em Club members and their guests. The idea prospered and ten dollar tickets were printed and sold to the presidents of the Hold'em & Hit'em Club. That first â€œOff the Rodeo Parking Lotâ€ event took place at Bill Gaultâ€™s club known as The Ramblin Rose in Pasadena, Texas.

We now have our party at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club each year in April/May. Our success and growth increases every year too where we cook & serve over 5,500 lbs. of crawfish, 250 lbs. of sausage, chicken quarters, boudin, potatoes and corn. Additionally, we have a motorcycle fun run, concessions, and a silent auction.

Continued for 2016

We will once again have a VIP Section at this years 2016 Crawfish Boil. Enjoy King Crab Legs, Crawfish, Drinks, Desert, and so much more served to you by our friendly HHC wait staff. *Quantities are limited so act fast to secure your VIP ticket today! Please view our King Crab Club Flyer for more information.

Download our 2016 VIP King Crab Club Flyer

Event Overview

May 14, 2016
26th Annual Crawfish Boil
Houston Farm & Ranch Club
Doors open at 2:00 pm
Serving will start at 3:30 pm
All you can eat until it's all gone

Download our 2016 Crawfish Boil Flyer


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

As we are all aware around Houston we had a very big rain event a couple of Mondays ago with flooding and then a massive run off. Due to the run off the Bear Creek area was and is under water forcing the closure of Hwy 6 from I-10 north to Clay Road.

Due to the closure and flooding at Houston Farm & Ranch Club in the closed area of Highway 6 we have relocated the Annual Crawfish Boil to the Arabian Shrine Center facility at Harwin & the Beltway. Same day and same time! In air conditioned facilities! Come on out.

26th Annual Crawfish Boil & Fun Run - May 14, 2016

Online Ticket Sales

Your Online purchase will be handled securely via PayPal - major credit cards are accepted.

When you click on an "Add to Cart" button, you'll be taken to the PayPal website where you enter the quantity of tickets to be ordered.

Although the gate personnel should have a record of all Online purchases, you may want to print out the PayPal receipt and bring it with you as proof of purchase (particularly if tickets are purchased the day prior or day of the Crawfish Boil & Fun Run).

*All purchases include convenience fees.	
Whatâ€™s Included with your Crawfish Boil Purchase:

â€¢ All you can eat crawfish 
â€¢ BBQ Chicken, Boudin, Corn and Potatoes

Crawfish Boil Ticket PayPal Check-Out

$25.00 per ticket

Whatâ€™s Included with your Fun Run Purchase:

â€¢ Ability to ride to each route location
â€¢ Five chances to win a cruise for two
â€¢ All you can eat crawfish 
â€¢ BBQ Chicken, Boudin, Corn and Potatoes

*A ticket is required for riders as well.

Fun Run Ticket PayPal Check-Out 
$40.00 per rider

2016 Crawfish Boil Location

Arabia Shrine Center

10510 Harwin Drive, Houston, TX 77036

Crawfish Boil Flyer

Please download our 2016 Crawfish Boil Flyer for more information and details.

Download
2016 Crawfish Boil Flyer

Fun Run Flyer

Please download our 2015 Fun Run below to to learn more about our Fun Run.

Download
2016 Fun Run Flyer

Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club

A 501 (c) 3 Tax Exempt / Non-profit Organization Supporting Youth & Education - EIN : 76-0090803

Connect With Us

Facebook Twitter LinkedIn E-Mail

Quick Links

WWW.HHCLUB.ORG


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Time for crawfish is really close. This coming Saturday at Arabian Shrine Center on Harwin. For tickets please call Chris Crocker at (281) 787-3783 or Russ Montgomery at (832) 309-9099.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Heads Up for the procrastinators! Tomorrow is HHC Crawfish Day! You may but tickets at the door.

Come on out and support the kids and education!


----------

